# Concerned about expansion?



## jmh547 (Mar 6, 2017)

I am building a headboard for a double bed using the link below as inspiration. My version will be made out of poplar and my vertical pieces will be 4" rather than 6".

I built the front frame using my kreg screw jig and glue to assemble. I plan to glue and brad nail the vertical filler pieces. If I butt the filler pieces tight will I run into issues with the wood expanding?

Thanks for your input.

https://www.hometalk.com/17378737/diy-queen-headboard-for-35?expand_all_questions=1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a pretty crummy way to build a headboard plus wood movement will be an issue. If it were me I would get rid of the Kreg tool and run a dado in the frame for the panel. It would be better if the panel was glued together and inserted loose in the frame in the dado. The frame would be better made if it had a tongue and groove joint. Once it was assembled it would look more like factory made furniture from both sides instead of the crude look the kreg tool gives.


----------



## jmh547 (Mar 6, 2017)

I agree, i am not a fan of all the pocket screws. I was only using the pocket screws for the front frame. I like the suggestion of making a loose panel. 

Is there a rule of thumb for how much of a gap to leave on either side of the panel?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jmh547 said:


> I agree, i am not a fan of all the pocket screws. I was only using the pocket screws for the front frame. I like the suggestion of making a loose panel.
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb for how much of a gap to leave on either side of the panel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


On one that wide better make the panel about 1/4" less than the opening. If it was exposed to very damp air for long enough the panel could swell up enough to push the frame apart. Really it's more likely to shrink than swell but it can happen. It's usually when something like that is stored someplace not climate controlled swelling becomes an issue.


----------

